# San Juan River Lottery



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard back from the BLM on their San Juan permits? I noticed that they are showing available dates already but I haven't heard if anyone has gotten the letter yet.

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't heard anything either and was wondering the same thing...


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Not yet...


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nada


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Not yet, but if the calendar is filled out they must be sending them shortly. I see the date of my first choice is not full so hopefully that means I drew that permit.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing yet or to my bros on the Western slope who applied for the same dates.


----------



## troutslayer (Sep 14, 2009)

Nothing yet still waiting


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

Of the three dates I put in for one is empty....good sign?


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I called the office on Friday and got a voice greeting saying that permit confirmations would go out today (Tuesday). 

So I imagine we'll get letters Thurs/Fri/Sat. If you're lucky, that is....


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I am 0/4 on the SJ lottery so far. Hope I have better luck this year.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I received a confirmation letter in January for a 3/24/10 launch, which was my second choice on my 2010 application. Guessing that if you have an earlier launch (like in March) that they would have already let you know since you have to confirm the permit 30 days in advance.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

March launches they do as a first come, first serve basis. March is the only month in fee season they do it that way.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

just got my permit in the mail for a 9/18 launch...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

steven said:


> just got my permit in the mail for a 9/18 launch...


Are you on the West Slope? Trying to gauge the mail delivery & keep hope alive.....


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*Hoping the same*

I am in Steamboat and our mail is usually a day behind Denver so I am hoping that mine will be in the box tomorrow. That would be sweet since I just got my new frame today!

Dan


----------



## LagoonYaker (Jan 20, 2009)

That would just drive me crazy. Feel for you guys. Having to have permit through a lottery to get on a stretch of water. How did we get here?


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

LagoonYaker said:


> That would just drive me crazy. Feel for you guys. Having to have permit through a lottery to get on a stretch of water. How did we get here?


 
Too many people and too much government.


----------



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

Got mine yesterday for a 7/30 launch for Sand Island - Mexican Hat.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

yes, west slope.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tick, Tock,Tick,Tock,,,,,


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Guess I am 0 for 5! What are the odds on this? Must be rigged since I live in Durango . I hope I have a better chance with the Grand Canyon lottery.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

No word today in the mail.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*Nothing.*

Nothing in the mailbox today. Hopefully one of our friends got lucky. 

Happy Floating Everybody!

Dan


----------



## San Juan (Oct 29, 2004)

I wouldn't say you're out till Tuesday. My second choice is showing available, and I didn't see anything today.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*thanks for the encouragement*

None of us that applied got a permit but we know somebody in Oak Creek that got their letter on Friday. I will still check the mail on Monday and plan on calling in on the 1st.

Dan


----------



## San Juan (Oct 29, 2004)

Oak Creek. what kind of conspiracy is that?


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

My friend pulled a 6/11 launch. I'm still waiting for mine. Still holding out for Lodore though. If all else fails, we will be launching on 6/11.

Kyle


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

tried, but could not find any info on historical flows for san juan @ Bluff. Looking for average flows march through october. any help?
thanks


----------



## dhhanson (Apr 19, 2009)

USGS Surface Water data for USA: USGS Surface-Water Monthly Statistics


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Steven-

I have a flow model set up with the latest forecasts and operations, PM me and let me know what you need. Also, I have all the historical data too, but I don't think that will help you much since Navajo has a new operations ROD for the last few years.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

what if you and a friend get permits for the same time and plan on going together? i understand they are non-transferable, but is there any way to skirt this and give one to another party of our choosing?


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

steven said:


> what if you and a friend get permits for the same time and plan on going together? i understand they are non-transferable, but is there any way to skirt this and give one to another party of our choosing?


 
Hopefully not. Your friends should have to follow the same lottery process as the rest of us. Especially when it was against regulations to send in multiple applications for the same group. That is one problem with having a lottery that is free to apply... People send in an application for their wife, kids, dog, cat, imaginary friend, ect. Then when they draw multiple permits they disperse them to whoever they want by "skirting" around the non-transferable rules. And people are wondering why they didnt draw.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

nothing wrong with you and a bro applying for a permit for the same weekend, hoping one of you gets one. Don't imply that I forged anything or acted improperly; i did not. Just thought we could give one to a friend who applied also but got rejected. I understand now that this is not so cool. After 15 years of kayaking, I am now a newbie to this family rafting thing. I will call the office and give one of our permits back so another party who goes through the proper channels can use it.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to go off about that, but as a kayaker turned rafter myself, I quickly found out that permits on popular rivers are a hot commodity. Then to not draw a San Juan permit and then read about someone's group drawing multiple permits and wanting to give the extras to their friends, it becomes very frustrating.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

My permit came in yesterdays mail. A SI thru to CHs. April 14 launch. Small group, lots of hikes and exploration. There may or may not be room for another couple. PM me.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Sorry to go off about that, but as a kayaker turned rafter myself, I quickly found out that permits on popular rivers are a hot commodity. Then to not draw a San Juan permit and then read about someone's group drawing multiple permits and wanting to give the extras to their friends, it becomes very frustrating.


Just wait til you gotta battle Johny Colorado in the Goosenecks, and his army of lesbian subaru drivers in duckies who refuse to let you pass b/c their paranoid that you want THEIR campsite. Flatwater,family boaters can be soo aggresive sometime....


----------



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Sorry to go off about that, but as a kayaker turned rafter myself, I quickly found out that permits on popular rivers are a hot commodity. Then to not draw a San Juan permit and then read about someone's group drawing multiple permits and wanting to give the extras to their friends, it becomes very frustrating.


Go download the launch calenders at San Juan River

There are quite a few open dates that you could request and others will come open as people cancel for various reasons. If you don't mind lower water there are usually dates available later in the summer. I picked up a Sand Island to Mexican Hat trip in mid- August last year on a few weeks notice and had a blast. When we were taking out we ran into folks coming off a Mexican Hat to Clay Hills trip and they said it was low, but no problem.

If you can be flexible on dates not drawing a permit in the lottery is not the end of the world. The San Juan had boatable (but low) flows into much of the fall last year.

See you on the river,

George


----------



## eastcreek (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm good for June 17-22 from MH to CH. Solstice again at Grand Gulch. mine came on 2-20.


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

*The royal we?*

We drew a permit on Friday 2/20 for the SJ on april 28... and we live in oak creek? Are you taking about us? If not, who are these people, sounds like we should hang out. Or do we? Hmmm. Conspiracy indeed.
Curious Conspiracy Theorists in the OC, CO yo.

The Browns


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find how many launches are allowed on any given day?


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

ritatheraft said:


> We drew a permit on Friday 2/20 for the SJ on april 28... and we live in oak creek? Are you taking about us? If not, who are these people, sounds like we should hang out. Or do we? Hmmm. Conspiracy indeed.
> Curious Conspiracy Theorists in the OC, CO yo.
> 
> The Browns


Not sure I should be doing this... Might get caught fratenizing with the up valley crowd... OK, can you keep a secret... Not sure if it was you or not. Our friends Mike and Nikki told me that their neighbor got a permit. If that is you then we are talking about the same person. If not, you didn't hear any of this from me.... Nothing to see here... Keep moving along!

Dan


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

yep we are the neighbors! thanks & happy boating


----------

